# September Meadow Dwellers



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Hey all,

Me and Jay have been out every chance possible recently, enjoying this heatwave (27C over here!) and the last scraps of summer.

These pics are from Grouville and Ouaisne common's here in Jersey, they're all taken with a Tamron90 on my D5000, I'll point out the ones that I used an added Raynox 250 super macro filter!

Hope you like em!


_Notonecta glauca_ - Backswimmer;









_Araneus diadematus_ - Garden spider;









_Lestes viridis _- Willow emerald damselfly;


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

_Aeshna mixta_ - Migrant hawker;









_Argiope bruennichi_ - Wasp spider;









_Pisaura mirabilis_ - Nursery web spider;


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

_Eristalis pertinax_ - Dronefly;









Greenbottle thingy!;









_Araneus diadematus_ - Garden spider;


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

_Conocephalus discolor_ - Longwinged conehead;









_Trichrysis cyanea_ - Cuckoo wasp;









_Xysticus cristatus_ - Crab spider;


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

_Cicadella viridis_ - Green froghopper (Female);









_Segestria florentina_ - Tube web spider;


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Even though I'm not keen on those critters with more than 4 legs, I can appreciate the beauty of them in photographs of this quality.

Excellent photos! :no1:


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

feorag said:


> Even though I'm not keen on those critters with more than 4 legs, I can appreciate the beauty of them in photographs of this quality.
> 
> Excellent photos! :no1:


Thank yoo! Yeah I know they're not to everyone's taste, so well done for enjoying them :whistling2: :2thumb:


----------



## Amalthea (Oct 2, 2007)

Fantastic pics!!! Very impressive!


----------



## yuri (Feb 9, 2008)

Awesome pics mate. Unless I'm being thick though you didn't point out which were taken using super macro filter?

I've just started getting into photography, I'm using a D40X with a stock 18-55mm lens and a cheap egay +10 macro filter. Not quite up to your standard!


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

yuri said:


> Awesome pics mate. Unless I'm being thick though you didn't point out which were taken using super macro filter?
> 
> I've just started getting into photography, I'm using a D40X with a stock 18-55mm lens and a cheap egay +10 macro filter. Not quite up to your standard!


I didn't post the super macros yet! 

I decided to keep something back...

_C. discolor_ - Longwinged conehead









_Polyommatus icarus_ - Common blue


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

_C. viridis_ - Green froghopper (male)









_X. cristatus_ - Crab spider









_Linyphia triangularis_ - Hammock spider


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

_L. triangularis_ - Hammock spider









_Tipula padulosa_ - Crane fly









And a few texture shots


----------



## reptilekeeper1992 (Jan 11, 2010)

OMG they are awesome photos, what camera are you using and what lens....i think i just found my christmas present lol


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

Thanks! 

I'm using a Nikon D5000 (amazing price on this at the mo!);
http://www.amazon.co.uk/Nikon-D5000...3?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1317922993&sr=1-3

Tamron90 macro lens;
Tamron AF 90mm f/2.8 Di SP A/M 1:1 Macro Lens for Nikon: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

Plus a Raynox 250 super macro attachment;
Raynox DCR-250 Macro Attachment: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics


----------



## reptilekeeper1992 (Jan 11, 2010)

That is a very good price...unfortunately its gonna take months and months for me to save up that kind of money! Might take christmas, birthday, valentines day and lots of grovelling and making my mum unlimited supply of tea to get that kit together


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

reptilekeeper1992 said:


> That is a very good price...unfortunately its gonna take months and months for me to save up that kind of money! Might take christmas, birthday, valentines day and lots of grovelling and making my mum unlimited supply of tea to get that kit together


LOL! Good luck with your quest  It's worth it :2thumb:


----------



## yuri (Feb 9, 2008)

I can't afford the Tamron lens at the moment, is it worth buying the Raynox to use with a stock lens in the meantime? You should also get some prints made if yo don't already, most if not all of those photos would sell as prints


----------



## Tehanu (Nov 12, 2006)

The Raynox is a nice little addition and works rather nicely on a basic 50mm prime such as;
Nikon 50mm F1.8D AF Nikkor Lens: Amazon.co.uk: Electronics

I'm OH is getting comparable results with a D50 + 50mm nikkor reverse mounted + cheapo extension tubes, but he has far more issues with getting a good shot, getting enough light and sharpness.

I've dug out my 18-55mm kit lens! It feels really wierd :lol2: Tried it with and without the Raynox to give you an idea, it makes a different to the DOF and possibly brings you in an inch or two closer, but that's about it;

With









Without


----------



## hogmum (Oct 2, 2011)

Ew but at the same time beautiful. (insects are not my thing)


----------

